# EVGA Precision Tool?



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 23, 2010)

I downloaded it hoping it would show me mu gpu temp (it didnt' please suggest one) and I see what looks like a easy way to overclock. It has GPU 1 and 2 and says Core clock, Shader clock, and memory clock, and it has 3 sliders. All 3 are about quarter of the way up, if i turn them all up is that ocing them? Never gone it before and how high should they go?


----------



## NCspecV81 (Jan 23, 2010)

yes that is overclocking. Your shader clock is very important. The core is the next, whilst memory being the least effective on gaming. I would concentrate on a well balanced core/shader clock..then clock the memory after doing that.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 23, 2010)

So cranking all 3 up to the max is bad? Oh and i cant even change the shader clock it wont let me


----------



## NCspecV81 (Jan 23, 2010)

well I wouldn't say its bad...If your card doesn't power cycle, reboot your pc, artifact, or die, then its good. However, it's a given you won't make it that high and complete anything other than moving your mouse on your desktop.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok so, slowly working my way up questions. 1. Do i need to restart after I oc? I thought so but gpuz pics up the new gpu speed instantly. 2. The evga precision has a fan option and mines at 40% set to auto, i doubt thats going to adjust itself the right way, anyone has experience with it?


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok so I dont know whether to trust this atitool artifact test or not since a driver for it didnt install, but it shows artifacts if i go any higher then I am -Stock core clock 576mhz, mem clock 1008mhz, shader 1242 mhz- overclocked to 640mhz,1105mhz,1380mhz, any high gives me yellow lines in the artifact test.


----------



## NCspecV81 (Jan 23, 2010)

furmark seems to be the moniker for testing gpus now-a-days. That or grab occt.


----------



## Machin3 (Jan 23, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> So cranking all 3 up to the max is bad? Oh and i cant even change the shader clock it wont let me



You could change the shader clock but you need to unlink the top two options I think.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking good, thats a decent overclock, but not great.  My old gtx260 (which is what a 295 is just X2) would go to 690 core and like 1250 memory.  I left the shader clock linked with the core clock.

BTW, presicion will show you your GPU temp, there's a little round button in the lower middle that has a wrench look inside of it.  If you click on that, thats the settings.  Just go to the monitoring tab and make sure GPU temp is checked.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 23, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Looking good, thats a decent overclock, but not great.  My old gtx260 (which is what a 295 is just X2) would go to 690 core and like 1250 memory.  I left the shader clock linked with the core clock.
> 
> BTW, presicion will show you your GPU temp, there's a little round button in the lower middle that has a wrench look inside of it.  If you click on that, thats the settings.  Just go to the monitoring tab and make sure GPU temp is checked.



295 is two 275's together not 260 , and as for the monitor thing its gone, i checked online and theres tons of complaints saying its gone. A guy online told me everything comes down to your cpu temp and i can monitor that and not gpu temp. Im slowly overclocking it more, but i get a weird squeal sound when i start a artifact test, i looked online and everyone just kinda ignored it. Its not loud but u can here it, without the overclock its only like 4% quieter.


up to 650mhz, 1130,1402


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 23, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> 295 is two 275's together not 260 , and as for the monitor thing its gone, i checked online and theres tons of complaints saying its gone. A guy online told me everything comes down to your cpu temp and i can monitor that and not gpu temp. Im slowly overclocking it more, but i get a weird squeal sound when i start a artifact test, i looked online and everyone just kinda ignored it. Its not loud but u can here it, without the overclock its only like 4% quieter.
> 
> 
> up to 650mhz, 1130,1402



Yeah but they are clocked to gtx260 specs anyway


So download precision 1.8, and ignore anything that says update to 1.9-

http://downloads.guru3d.com/EVGA-Precision-1.8-download-2355.html


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 23, 2010)

Alright im gonna stop until i get some info, can someone kinda guide me to where this should be and be stable an not overheat.

Stock speeds- Core clock-576mhz--Memory 1008mhz--Shader 1242mhz

Overclocked 700mhz                                  1200mhz             1509mhz



ok so at that clock when testing it in both atitool and video card stability test after about 1 min i get a driver fail and fps drop from 1070 to 300

so far stable at clock694 shader1496 mem1198

update nvm crashed on dragon age origins, how the hell are some other people getting past 700mhz


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 24, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Looking good, thats a decent overclock, but not great.  My old gtx260 (which is what a 295 is just X2) would go to 690 core and like 1250 memory.  I left the shader clock linked with the core clock.
> 
> BTW, presicion will show you your GPU temp, there's a little round button in the lower middle that has a wrench look inside of it.  If you click on that, thats the settings.  Just go to the monitoring tab and make sure GPU temp is checked.



Well after a few hours playable settings are core 675 shader 1455 mem 1200, not sure which one crashes my game, I dont know if im paranoid or what but it seems like dragon age has gotten to some all time low fps. could really use some advice


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 24, 2010)

Perhaps dragon age can only utilize one of the GPU cores.

Have you downloaded the latest drivers for your 295?  I always get them from evga.com.  

Quite honestly I've found that dual GPU cards are just good at benchmarking, and not the greatest for games.  My 4870 X2 benched my higher than my gtx285, but I would take the 285 for daily use/gaming ANY day over the X2.  With the X2, I would get a ''skip'' sometimes while gaming, hard to describe it's kinda just like a stutter every now and then.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 24, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Perhaps dragon age can only utilize one of the GPU cores.
> 
> Have you downloaded the latest drivers for your 295?  I always get them from evga.com.
> 
> Quite honestly I've found that dual GPU cards are just good at benchmarking, and not the greatest for games.  My 4870 X2 benched my higher than my gtx285, but I would take the 285 for daily use/gaming ANY day over the X2.  With the X2, I would get a ''skip'' sometimes while gaming, hard to describe it's kinda just like a stutter every now and then.




That stutter is microstuter which i don't get thank god, and yes i have the latest drivers.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 24, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> That stutter is microstuter which i don't get thank god, and yes i have the latest drivers.



Nvidia FTW right?


----------



## joh06937 (Jan 24, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Ok so I dont know whether to trust this atitool artifact test or not since a driver for it didnt install, but it shows artifacts if i go any higher then I am -Stock core clock 576mhz, mem clock 1008mhz, shader 1242 mhz- overclocked to 640mhz,1105mhz,1380mhz, any high gives me yellow lines in the artifact test.



make sure you test them one at a time (core first until you get artifacts and back up a step, memory second until you reach artifacts then back, etc., although the order really doesn't matter). otherwise you run the risk of falsely identifying the limits of your oc.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 24, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> make sure you test them one at a time (core first until you get artifacts and back up a step, memory second until you reach artifacts then back, etc., although the order really doesn't matter). otherwise you run the risk of falsely identifying the limits of your oc.



I've been stable now, but i get random frame drops on dragon age origins, one second ill have 150fps then 100 then 60, might just be the game.


----------



## Candy (Jan 24, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> I downloaded it hoping it would show me mu gpu temp (it didnt' please suggest one)



I use Precision and it also won't show the temperature for my GPU (GTX260). I looked it up and it appears it just won't for certain cards, at least until they update it. GPU-Z works fine for checking the temperature though so I'm not bothered about it.



dirtbikeryzz said:


> Ok so, slowly working my way up questions. 1. Do i need to restart after I oc? I thought so but gpuz pics up the new gpu speed instantly. 2. The evga precision has a fan option and mines at 40% set to auto, i doubt thats going to adjust itself the right way, anyone has experience with it?



It does adjust the fan speed itself and works quite well I have found.



dirtbikeryzz said:


> Im slowly overclocking it more, but i get a weird squeal sound when i start a artifact test, i looked online and everyone just kinda ignored it. Its not loud but u can here it, without the overclock its only like 4% quieter.
> 
> 
> up to 650mhz, 1130,1402



That squeal is something you'll just have to live with, it will only do it in high FPS situations. It seems to be only nVidia cards that do it and only some of them will, its kind of luck of the draw. Some ATi cards used to do it but they fixed the issue. This article explains it well: http://theovalich.wordpress.com/200...w-and-how-to-fix-it-no-more-gtx280-squealing/ I'm not game enough to try the fix they suggested. If you start folding it will probably start to annoy you because it squeals constantly.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 24, 2010)

GPU-Z doesnt show my gpu temp, every program that is suppose to doesn't for me


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 24, 2010)

DOWNLOAD PRECISION VERSION 1.8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG!  I gave you a link earlier.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 24, 2010)

87dtna said:


> DOWNLOAD PRECISION VERSION 1.8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG!  I gave you a link earlier.



I tried after you click the agreement it gives u a shit ton of random download categories.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 24, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> I tried after you click the agreement it gives u a shit ton of random download categories.



oh sorry, well just google it and find a good place to download it.


----------



## ganzey (Jan 24, 2010)

look up galaxy extreme tuner. its is the easiest way to OC a video card, and it show temps, and u can control fan speed


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 24, 2010)

None of these temp monitors work because none of there drivers load, windows stops them every ****ing time.

evga precision 1.8 doesnt show, gpu-z,everest,pc wizard, cpuid hw, and the other 2 i cant remember.


----------



## joh06937 (Jan 24, 2010)

what do you mean by "windows stops them"? does something pop up?


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 24, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> what do you mean by "windows stops them"? does something pop up?



For some of them a unsigned driver thing pops up. I'm starting to think that my gpu doesn't have a thermal monitor on it...


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 24, 2010)

Did you download an XP version or something?

That doesnt make any sense.  Even if it didn't have a thermal monitor, which is does, that wouldn't stop the program from running/installing.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 24, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Did you download an XP version or something?
> 
> That doesnt make any sense.  Even if it didn't have a thermal monitor, which is does, that wouldn't stop the program from running/installing.



It's not one program though, every program suggested in this thread and damn near everyone I found online shows me nothing.


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Jan 24, 2010)

MSI afterburner is the best overclocking tool. It can be found here: Afterburner


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Jan 25, 2010)

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> MSI afterburner is the best overclocking tool. It can be found here: Afterburner



Already all overclocked just need a temp monitor that works.


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Jan 25, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Already all overclocked just need a temp monitor that works.



The tool has a very complete monitoring setup and w/e you have I know it is not as good as this. This allows Vcore voltage control as well as custom mapped fan control.


----------

